# Allergic to my cockerpoo



## ceriwyn

Hi name is Ceri and i have a 5month old cockapoo called Pip/Poppy.

I researched for 6 weeks before getting her as 2 of my kids have asthma and thought she would be the perfect choice for us....

Unfortunately I am the one who is suffering, i can't take a deep breath and am on antihistamines Cetrizine Dihydrochloride 10mg, i have tried Piriton also but didnt work, my GP is a bit USELESS as im breastfeeding my baby and my GP wont really give me advice on antihistamines.

Its been 4 weeks since we got Pip and my Husband is totally in Love with her as am I, but i cant breath properly and am in a dilema as to what's my next move??

The breeder has said we can take her back to them (but my husband isnt keen) I feel terrible as we all love her but i cant carry on with my allergy, any advice would be great.
yours sincerly Ceri


----------



## wellerfeller

you poor thing!!! What a hard thing to deal with. Is hubby just reluctant to give her up or just doesn't want her to go back to breeder? How old is your lovely baby? Is it something you feel may improve once you stop breast feeding? You can always ask for a second opinion with another dr?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Oh that is so sad  What a shame!
I'm not really sure what you should do, if you can't keep her then you should take her back to the breeder :/
Will just be difficult for you if that ends up being the case 
Sorry to hear x


----------



## JoJo

Sound like you are suffering a bad reaction ... I feel so sorry for you. 

Seems like your doctor wont give you anything else...


----------



## SummerQuincey

Awr! im really sorry about that  i have bad asthma and im allergic to most animals but im fine with my cockapoo. I hope that it is something that gets better so u wont have to take your baby back xx


----------



## Lilies

What cross is she and who is the breeder, what is her coat looking like? I feel so sorry for you as I'm allergic to most dogs... However much you love her you cannot be Ill everyday.... Is the certirizine helping a bit or not really?

I urge anyone who is reading this who has a dog allergy to spend an hour in a confined space with first a puppy and then an adult dog before they buy....


----------



## kendal

sometimes it is the pupp coat people are alergic too and they are fine when the dog is older. 

have you tried bathing her to see if its maybe something in her coat. 

cockapoos are not guarenteed to be hypoalagenic, some people can even take a reaction the poodles and bichons. 

what kind of coat has the pup got, is it strate or wavy. what generation is the pup.


----------



## ceriwyn

kendal said:


> sometimes it is the pupp coat people are alergic too and they are fine when the dog is older.
> 
> have you tried bathing her to see if its maybe something in her coat.
> 
> cockapoos are not guarenteed to be hypoalagenic, some people can even take a reaction the poodles and bichons.
> 
> what kind of coat has the pup got, is it strate or wavy. what generation is the pup.


I have bathed her with hypoallergenic puppy shampoo, her coat is wavy and her mum was a golden cocker spaniel and her father a white miniature poodle, I assume she is 1st generation? the pedigree of her parents go back 3 generations. She does scratch and bite at her skin occasionaly , however she has been treated with spot on and spray. do you think a good trim may be in order.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sounds like any normal F1 cockapoo to me, some are more cocker spaniely than others, but if she is wavy then she sounds like she has the cockapoo coat. It's strange that it affects you so badly but doesn't affect others with allergies at all :/ As someone else mentioned, could it be worse because you are breastfeeding atm?
I hope the problem can be solved for you as it would be awful to have to give her back


----------



## Sezra

ceriwyn said:


> Hi name is Ceri and i have a 5month old cockapoo called Pip/Poppy.
> 
> I researched for 6 weeks before getting her as 2 of my kids have asthma and thought she would be the perfect choice for us....
> 
> Unfortunately I am the one who is suffering, i can't take a deep breath and am on antihistamines Cetrizine Dihydrochloride 10mg, i have tried Piriton also but didnt work, my GP is a bit USELESS as im breastfeeding my baby and my GP wont really give me advice on antihistamines.
> 
> Its been 4 weeks since we got Pip and my Husband is totally in Love with her as am I, but i cant breath properly and am in a dilema as to what's my next move??
> 
> The breeder has said we can take her back to them (but my husband isnt keen) I feel terrible as we all love her but i cant carry on with my allergy, any advice would be great.
> yours sincerly Ceri


I really feel for you as a fellow allergy sufferer. 

I have always been allergic to animals but when I was in my early twenties still stubbornly went and got a cat...and then another! I only have one now and although I have definitely built up some immunity to him I have no doubt that if I didn't have him I would not have days where I just sneeze and sneeze and look like rudolf!  He is 14 now and still going strong! 

I don't think I am allergic to Daisy as I have no reaction like itchy eyes or asthma but then again I take two inhalers everyday plus an allergy tablet (either the one you mentioned or loratdine) so I guess there is no way of knowing for definite. 

When I was pregnant and I felt bad I did take piriton but I find it a bit useless. 

Do you get asthma? If you can't breath then surely you should be taking an inhaler not just antihistamines? What you are taking wont touch your breathing if my experience is anything to go by.

I hate to sound cold about it but you have two choices, either take the puppy back which I understand will be a really horrible decision to make, or keep her and be prepared to put up with always taking medication. I have always taken my inhalers when pregnant and breast feeding so I would maybe ask to see a different doctor to discuss the possibility of something.


----------



## Nadhak

My son has a severe allergy to dogs and horses!
We spent a long time at the breeders with my son [he was fine] and took Treacle knowing that she could be returned to the breeder.
After 2 weeks of asthma free - we thought we were fine and dandy - but then he started wheezing.
We were devastated - convinced our beautiful puppy would have to go back and went to the GP to see if anything could be done. He suggested we look at other environmental factors and if symptoms remained to go and have a full allergy test.
Crying on a friends shoulder - she cleverly analysed the situation - he was playing with Treacle at that moment with no wheezing - so when did he have asthma? I then noticed it was when he was playing on the stairs [Treacle had not been upstairs at all] - the hall landing and stairs had been painted one week after Treacles' arrival and it was the eggshell on the staircase that caused the reaction.
It was not allergy to our lovely puppy after all!
I dont want to give you false hope but could there be some other factor? Could you see a different GP and get an allergy test?

I do hope so because i really feel for you - I was devastated that our puppy would have to go back and know how you all must be feeling x


----------



## JoJo

What a lovely post Nadine ... and so informative  xxx


----------



## ceriwyn

Im on Becotide 2 morning 2 night and ventolin, i wasnt using using ventolin often until we got pip 

Its such a hard choice as we went for a walk up Aber falls in North Wales today and i really struggled...

Its my husband who is making it hard for me, if i had my choice i would regretfully rehome her. I know i sound cold but i have cried today thinking about my options..


----------



## JulesB

a friend of mine thinks she is allergic to Betty yet has cats but definitely got sneezey when she cuddled Betty, really bizarre!!! I really hope you can sort this as i am sure you are very attached to your puppy already.


----------



## Lilies

Sending you a big hug. Every persons allergies are different which is why others who are allergic aren't reacting... I would try to keep her in one room for the mo to try to lessen the allergens in the house and give u some breathing space.... Let us know how you go x


----------



## Rufini

I keep getting laughed at because I have allergies to animal hair (my face swelled up once when I cuddled a big fluffy cat!!) but still got a dog.

When we first got Vincent I was forever sneezing and my nose was red a lot  But the older he has gotten the better it is. I still am not great, if I spend the entire day with him in the house I am much worse and have to have a break to get some fresh air. Although he is low shedding I got a much better vacuum cleaner which really has helped pick up any stray hair.

My advice is to try and limit your direct exposure to your pup, try not to pick him up close to your face. Also if you have had a cuddle maybe change your top - I have a Vincent cuddle top that I can take off easily after love 
Also, as annoying as it is, try and hoover more than normal, and maybe have a window open (unless you're allergic to pollen too )

It would break my heart if I had to give Vincent up so I know how you must feel. Many hugs to you!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hi, really sorry to hear how much you're suffering. And so unusual too. My mum is badly allergic to dogs but loves them so a few months ago got a golden retriever puppy. Why I never know - they are the worst!! She really really struggled and upped her inhalers etc to the max & then 'just put up with it'. After a few months her body adjusted and she has now lowered her dosage to what it was before. So I'm not sure if this helps but what I'm trying to say is that if you really don't want to part with her then don't, not yet. Give it time for your body to adjust. It may take longer as you're breast feeding but you never know unless you try... Good luck x


----------



## Sezra

ceriwyn said:


> Im on Becotide 2 morning 2 night and ventolin, i wasnt using using ventolin often until we got pip
> 
> Its such a hard choice as we went for a walk up Aber falls in North Wales today and i really struggled...
> 
> Its my husband who is making it hard for me, if i had my choice i would regretfully rehome her. I know i sound cold but i have cried today thinking about my options..


Oh dear, that is so hard for you. I can understand all sides. I know I may be the only one to say this but I think if you feel that you can't live with your allergies being this bad then the puppy needs to go back. I have spent the last fourteen years trying to find ways of making my allergies better and I have to remember to wash my hands everytime I stroke my cat. My allergies are under control though 90% of the time (I forgot I also take flixonase!) but I would love not to have to take all of the medication that I need to do this. You could wait and see if you build up an immunity but I think it would be an idea to set yourself a time limit and see how things improve. 

I wish there was a magic answer  good luck with whatever you decide to do. xxx


----------



## Fifi

I'm sorry to hear you are suffering, we've only had Gaia three and half weeks, but I would find it very difficult to give her up.

Being a Bowen Therapist I do tend to go on about the Technique, but both it and I have had great results with Asthma and Hayfever allergies, have you considered trying an alternative therapy? Acupunture might also offer help.


----------



## ceriwyn

Fifi said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are suffering, we've only had Gaia three and half weeks, but I would find it very difficult to give her up.
> 
> Being a Bowen Therapist I do tend to go on about the Technique, but both it and I have had great results with Asthma and Hayfever allergies, have you considered trying an alternative therapy? Acupunture might also offer help.


I will google this Bowen therapy?? thanks


----------



## ceriwyn

Thank you all very much for your kind replies, i am in the doctor with my son tommorow morning so will ask advice from his GP.
once again, thanks from my heart to you all.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Hi - I have allergies too, worst reaction is cats, but bad with normal dogs too. I have a suggestion, sounds mad, works for me with cats, but you must chehck with your doctor first because of the breastfeeding, but there is a light therapy - you stick these probes up your nose for a couple of minutes and it somehow helps. I've used this to stay at a friends house who has 2 cats, and it was better than Beconase, which is what I use for hayfever.

They're not expensive, I've recommended it to lots of people and it works for them too.

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/allergy-reliever-15677

When I bought mine it was £15 - but at £40 its still a bargain (if it works for you) and worth a try.

Good luck
Ian


----------



## mandym

Hi there sorry to hear about your allergies.when i got my first cockapoo 7 years ago my daughter who was 12 at the time had severe allergies and asthma.when we got kd my daughter along with antihistamines went on an immunitherapy course recommended by a local health shop,the man who runs the store explained it all to us about allergies and your immune system,im no expert but this guy really knew what he was talking about and it worked for my daughter.it was a combination of 2 types of tablets and vitamen c powder,i can find out tommorrow for you and also if its suitable for breastfeeding.my daughter took the immunitherapy course plus the antihistamine for a couple of months at least and prior to this was allergic to all dogs even bichons although now age 19 is around most dogs with no problems( e have 8 dogs 3 cats and a rabbit now!)there is also a lotion for allergy sufferers that can be wiped over the dogs coat to remove dander that normally triggers allergies,its called petal cleanse i think and i also still have an air purifier i bought from argos the make is a filtrete and its wonderful,sucks all the dander,dust etc out of the air so youre not breathing it in.i will be keeping everything crossed for you and ill get the names of the immunitherapy tablets for you xxxx


----------



## mum2bobs

ceriwyn said:


> Hi name is Ceri and i have a 5month old cockapoo called Pip/Poppy.
> 
> I researched for 6 weeks before getting her as 2 of my kids have asthma and thought she would be the perfect choice for us....
> 
> Unfortunately I am the one who is suffering, i can't take a deep breath and am on antihistamines Cetrizine Dihydrochloride 10mg, i have tried Piriton also but didnt work, my GP is a bit USELESS as im breastfeeding my baby and my GP wont really give me advice on antihistamines.
> 
> Its been 4 weeks since we got Pip and my Husband is totally in Love with her as am I, but i cant breath properly and am in a dilema as to what's my next move??
> 
> The breeder has said we can take her back to them (but my husband isnt keen) I feel terrible as we all love her but i cant carry on with my allergy, any advice would be great.
> yours sincerly Ceri


I am not sure if I understand your post but have you actually been to the GP because of this problem, and if so has he/she done any investigations to find out the cause of the breathlessness?

I would have thought that any GP worth their salt would have done something (physical exam, x-rays if necessary etc) whereas you just seem to be taking over the counter antihistimines.

I would recommend that you need to go back to your GP, make sure he/she examines you.

You don't mention that you have had breathing problems before, or are a diagnosed asthmatic, so this is a new thing. While it is likely that your puppy is the cause, it could be other things and a definitive diagnosis needs to be made.


----------



## ceriwyn

mum2bobs said:


> I am not sure if I understand your post but have you actually been to the GP because of this problem, and if so has he/she done any investigations to find out the cause of the breathlessness?
> 
> I would have thought that any GP worth their salt would have done something (physical exam, x-rays if necessary etc) whereas you just seem to be taking over the counter antihistimines.
> 
> I would recommend that you need to go back to your GP, make sure he/she examines you.
> 
> You don't mention that you have had breathing problems before, or are a diagnosed asthmatic, so this is a new thing. While it is likely that your puppy is the cause, it could be other things and a definitive diagnosis needs to be made.


I am asthmatic, currently on a preventor and ventolin inhaler since about 2 years, I am allergic to cats, and guinea pigs. I have been to gp, and a locam gave me cetrizine dihydrochloride, they worked for a week then my chest got tight again. I have been to see a gp on monday and she said that I have tried an antihistamine and I need to think of the dog situation! Whent to see a gp today and she said she could not give me anything or even advice me on any antihistamine as I am breastfeeding and no antihistamine is licensed if your breastfeeding, so not much help!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Ceriwyn
Just read through your posts. So sorry this is happening to you. I;m an asthmatic, allerigic to cats, dogs, horses etc. Touch wood, Millie has proved the exception to the rule for me.

Just wanted to say that there are many different makes on the market for treating asthma. I no longer user Becotide. I was swapped on to Seretide a few years ago and that worked better (in the days of owning cats and suffering). Find a sympathetic doctor and talk about all the option available.


----------



## mandym

my daughter also swaped to seritide and is much better on this one think the strenght is 250 x


----------



## mandym

forgot to say the immunitherapy course consisted of pantothenic acid 550mg immunace immunitherapy tablets and powdered vitamen c if you go to your local health shop they will hopefully be able to give you some advice but allergies are connected to the immune system and it helped my daughter fulfil a dream and get a puppy....and another....and another lol


----------



## pixie

Hi there i really feel for you,what a nightmare! Maybe look into a neti pot,they are nice and natural and might be worth a go,and their cheap too Maybe its the hormonal changes with breastfeeding that is making it worst,i havent got any allergies but developed rhinitus with my middle sons pregnancy and sneezed my way through  Good luck and i hope your trip to the docs is a good one x

Oh sorry just seen you have already been to doctors with no result! .....there must be some help for you out there x Good luck


----------



## mum2bobs

ceriwyn said:


> I am asthmatic, currently on a preventor and ventolin inhaler since about 2 years, I am allergic to cats, and guinea pigs. I have been to gp, and a locam gave me cetrizine dihydrochloride, they worked for a week then my chest got tight again. I have been to see a gp on monday and she said that I have tried an antihistamine and I need to think of the dog situation! Whent to see a gp today and she said she could not give me anything or even advice me on any antihistamine as I am breastfeeding and no antihistamine is licensed if your breastfeeding, so not much help!


Ah right. Sorry, I wasn't sure from your post.

Given all that then, the fact you have asthma and use inhalers etc what I am going to say will sound very hard, but I think you have to put your health before anything else.

I really understand how hard it will be to rehome your pup, but at the end of the day your health and wellbeing is what must come first, especially as you have the extra responsibility of being a Mum.

Do you have any family or friends who could take the pup? If not I would agree with those who have suggested returning it to the breeder for rehoming.

It is a terribly hard situation for you and I don't envy you at all having to make the decision.

I hope you manage to get it sorted, but most of all I wish you good health.


----------



## EvaClareEva

I think i've seen this puppy on preloved now x


----------



## colpa110

I keep returning to this thread... it is soo sad. This pup is indeed now on the preloved wesbite for sale.
I notice from the ad that the pup is 19 weeks old but Ceri has said that
they have only had the dog for 4 weeks. I wonder how/where it spent the
first 15 weeks of it's life as that would seem a little old still to be at the breeder.
Would make a lovely playmate for Betty......

Ceri if you are still on here, could you give a little more background info on Pip
please..


----------



## Dawny

hi so sorry to hear about all this, ive had an idea could it be the spot on treatment or spary that is making you bad?! or dust from the garden that your pup brings in?! hope you find an answer or a new home for your pup.


----------



## colpa110

I made enquiry about this dog via the preloved site but have just had a 
message back saying that the 'item' is sold or no longer relevant.

I hope Ceri has found a way to keep her dog or at least done the very best for her she can.

Betty may have to wait a little longer for a playmate!!


----------



## ceriwyn

colpa110 said:


> I made enquiry about this dog via the preloved site but have just had a
> message back saying that the 'item' is sold or no longer relevant.
> 
> I hope Ceri has found a way to keep her dog or at least done the very best for her she can.
> 
> Betty may have to wait a little longer for a playmate!!


Hi sorry for not replying, the atmosphere at home (re pip) has been a bit awkward to say the least.....
Pip was born 14 of june 2010 and was with breeder until 20th september, the breeder always waits for her pups to have Jabs before selling them.
she is lovely natured and very playfull (perhaps a bit ott  at times.
she is great with other dogs.
I am so confussed as what to do, im using ventolin loads and have started new atihistamines yesterday. 
I asked the breeder could she forward some info about pip (stuff i wouldnt understand/ medical etc, as we just went there stayed an hour fell for her and bought her. As all i have is the medical card showing jabs and her parents/grand parents and great grandparents history.
The breeder said that if we do not keep her she insists that we take her back to her (which is fair/ she chose to sell to us, so i am going to do as she asks) If you pm me your number i will pass it on to the breeder and then that is down to you and her.
I have cried today several times and do not want pip to go ANYWHERE, but i cant cope with not being able to breath (ive four kids)
so if anyone has a miracle cure please reveal it now.
thanks Ceri


----------



## colpa110

Ceri

My heart goes out to you,I do not suffer from any allergies and I know
of no miracle cures but do know how you must be feeling as my dog
nearly died at about 12 weeks of age after being attacked.

I'll PM you my number to pass on but my hope is that you may still find a way
of keeping Pip ( is it possible the breeder will keep her until you finish breast feeding and can up your meds??)

It's good that your breeder wants to take her back so she can be sure
she is well rehomed.

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## EvaClareEva

Colin,

How awful your puppy was attacked at that age what happened i hope she is ok now?


----------



## colpa110

EvaClareEva said:


> Colin,
> 
> How awful your puppy was attacked at that age what happened i hope she is ok now?


Betty recovered well and fully thanks, there is a thread ' awful news about betty' - it will tell you the terrible tale...

PS:- Notice you are in Berkshire too.. are you coming to the 'look out' walk tomorrow??


----------



## wellerfeller

Ceri, I understand completely how you feel but it sounds like pip came from a reputable breeder as she is insisting you take her back there than pass her on to someone else. This happened to a JD pup( had to be returned for personal reasons) not so long ago and she was only back there maybe a week before another family fell in love and took her home.
So although I know you feel terrible and wish you could keep her it really won't be as tough on her as it will be on you. She will be found another good home and in the meanwhile she will go back to the first home she ever knew.
Also if Colin gets hold of her she will be loved and spoilt rotten
Please give yourself a break, her breeder will look after her, I'm sure.


----------



## fultopuk

That is so interesting and great advice re spending an hour in a room with a pup/adult dog. I can't cope with the doggy smell of Teddy - it actually makes me physically sick. I am profoundly deaf and the line of thought seems to be that I have a very sensitive sense of smell to compensate for the hearing loss. We have had Teddy for 5 weeks and are still undecided on what to do with him, which is really sad as I had wanted to train him to be a hearing dog. You can tell that although he is hyper he is really intelligent.


----------



## wellerfeller

fultopuk said:


> That is so interesting and great advice re spending an hour in a room with a pup/adult dog. I can't cope with the doggy smell of Teddy - it actually makes me physically sick. I am profoundly deaf and the line of thought seems to be that I have a very sensitive sense of smell to compensate for the hearing loss. We have had Teddy for 5 weeks and are still undecided on what to do with him, which is really sad as I had wanted to train him to be a hearing dog. You can tell that although he is hyper he is really intelligent.


Please please give Teddy a chance, the smell may go once he grows up a bit, try changing diet, as some dry foods make dogs smell more, Natural Instinct would be a good thing to try. You may also grow less sensitive to the smell as it is relatively new.Give him a good couple of baths in shampoo containing oatmeal as this can help.
I think it would be such a shame to give up on a dog because he smells.....doggy!!
Ask your vet for some help too, I am sure they will have some suggestions for you.


----------



## ceriwyn

wellerfeller said:


> Ceri, I understand completely how you feel but it sounds like pip came from a reputable breeder as she is insisting you take her back there than pass her on to someone else. This happened to a JD pup( had to be returned for personal reasons) not so long ago and she was only back there maybe a week before another family fell in love and took her home.
> So although I know you feel terrible and wish you could keep her it really won't be as tough on her as it will be on you. She will be found another good home and in the meanwhile she will go back to the first home she ever knew.
> Also if Colin gets hold of her she will be loved and spoilt rotten
> Please give yourself a break, her breeder will look after her, I'm sure.


thankyou for your kind words, im crying as i type as i know what you say about her being loved by someone else will be true, but i wanted her to be loved for by us 
sunday is going to be so hard


----------



## Jedicrazy

ceriwyn said:


> thankyou for your kind words, im crying as i type as i know what you say about her being loved by someone else will be true, but i wanted her to be loved for by us
> sunday is going to be so hard


Oh my heart is breaking for you. It's so sad . Did you talk to your breeder about them homing the pup until you finished breast feeding and could consider medication to help?


----------



## Jedicrazy

wellerfeller said:


> Please please give Teddy a chance, the smell may go once he grows up a bit, try changing diet, as some dry foods make dogs smell more, Natural Instinct would be a good thing to try. You may also grow less sensitive to the smell as it is relatively new.Give him a good couple of baths in shampoo containing oatmeal as this can help.
> I think it would be such a shame to give up on a dog because he smells.....doggy!!
> Ask your vet for some help too, I am sure they will have some suggestions for you.


:iagree: The dogs diet can make a difference to their smell. Exhaust every option before giving up.


----------



## Mogdog

ceriwyn said:


> thankyou for your kind words, im crying as i type as i know what you say about her being loved by someone else will be true, but i wanted her to be loved for by us
> sunday is going to be so hard


Oh this is such a sad situation ... have just come back from a few days away and read your thread. So sorry you have had this reaction to your puppy. Do you have any family who could take pup for a while? (or the breeder) ... would be interesting to see if the allergy clears up once she has gone, or not.

Did you have an allergic reaction when you went to visit the breeder and the litter with mum? Best to be absolutely sure it is the puppy before you make any decisions.

I wish there was a perfect solution to this ... wishing you all the best. xx


----------



## kendal

is it at all possible for you to send er to live with a relative for a week or two even just to test wheter or not it is her that is causeing the problem.


----------



## ceriwyn

Mogdog said:


> Oh this is such a sad situation ... have just come back from a few days away and read your thread. So sorry you have had this reaction to your puppy. Do you have any family who could take pup for a while? (or the breeder) ... would be interesting to see if the allergy clears up once she has gone, or not.
> 
> Did you have an allergic reaction when you went to visit the breeder and the litter with mum? Best to be absolutely sure it is the puppy before you make any decisions.
> 
> I wish there was a perfect solution to this ... wishing you all the best. xx


my husband just phoned his old flames mother...... she used to worked for a herbalist and has suggested seeing a herbalist, she said as my Asthma became worse upon becoming pregnant with my latest, that something in my hormones or my metabolism may have been affected. will cost around £35 for a consultation. worth a try. wish me luck. my husband even said he'd sleep in the playhouse with pip... I just dont understand as my mother-in-law had a collie and i was fine with him (itchy eyes but no breathing problems)
my mum wont take her and mum in law has a greyhound now & she's 70 and has a husband with mobility problems.
feeling a bit positive but not expecting, just hopeing!
I will ask my sister-in-law if she will take her for a week to eliminate possibilities


----------



## Sezra

Good luck with everything you are trying. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I hope you manage to find a solution, it would obviously be best if you could keep your little pup as you will already love it, so I hope you find a solution that works


----------



## Mogdog

ceriwyn said:


> my husband just phoned his old flames mother...... she used to worked for a herbalist and has suggested seeing a herbalist, she said as my Asthma became worse upon becoming pregnant with my latest, that something in my hormones or my metabolism may have been affected. will cost around £35 for a consultation. worth a try. wish me luck. my husband even said he'd sleep in the playhouse with pip... I just dont understand as my mother-in-law had a collie and i was fine with him (itchy eyes but no breathing problems)
> my mum wont take her and mum in law has a greyhound now & she's 70 and has a husband with mobility problems.
> feeling a bit positive but not expecting, just hopeing!
> I will ask my sister-in-law if she will take her for a week to eliminate possibilities


I was wondering if hormones might have a bearing on your allergy ... also maybe being over-tired or stressed could make it worse? I was certainly exhausted while breastfeeding. Strange that you were fine with a collie, and may have problems with a cockapoo.

It would be good to test this by having some time away from puppy ... see if it improves ... then maybe have puppy back again, and see what happens.

We did lots of testing with various breeds and my allergic son ... he was allergic to other poodle crosses, but fine with cockapoos. I'm sure a poodle would have been fine too. He is bad with dogs and worse with cats and horses (asthma and excema).

Whatever the outcome, you must put your health first ... you have a young family who depends on you.

Wishing you all the best.  x


----------



## Lilies

fultopuk said:


> That is so interesting and great advice re spending an hour in a room with a pup/adult dog. I can't cope with the doggy smell of Teddy - it actually makes me physically sick. I am profoundly deaf and the line of thought seems to be that I have a very sensitive sense of smell to compensate for the hearing loss. We have had Teddy for 5 weeks and are still undecided on what to do with him, which is really sad as I had wanted to train him to be a hearing dog. You can tell that although he is hyper he is really intelligent.


Wonder if its the ears thats causing the problem? Ollies ears stink regularly, ive tried all sorts of things and the best thing i found was something called 'quistel' http://www.quistel.com/information/index.php?page=earcleaner
which gets rid of the stink.... i also now use a spray on him from time to time which smells of baby powder http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/ which means he smells nice generally
Hope you can get things sorted


----------



## ceriwyn

Bought a filtrete FAP03 this morning from argos, may help. spoke to pip's vet who said give it a bit of time and that his wife was terrible with cat allergies and it eventually passed.
will let you all know if i feel any benefit from it. EVERYTHING CROSSED


----------



## Jedicrazy

ceriwyn said:


> Bought a filtrete FAP03 this morning from argos, may help. spoke to pip's vet who said give it a bit of time and that his wife was terrible with cat allergies and it eventually passed.
> will let you all know if i feel any benefit from it. EVERYTHING CROSSED


Keeping everything crossed for you ray:


----------



## ali-s.j.

Me too :hug:


----------



## colpa110

Me three xx


----------



## Tressa

ali-s.j. said:


> Me too :hug:


.....and me! Hoping all ends well


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I hope everything turns out okay  Good luck!


----------



## JulesB

Fingers, toes, everything crossed for you that the allergies pass. xx


----------



## andypandi

I really hope this works for you, I would be interested to know if it does as my sister suffers too.

Good luck, everything crossed for you.

Andrea


----------



## MillieDog

Today, I just saw a client of mine, who is pregnant. She said her allergy/asthma is definitely worse since being pregnant. Which got me thinking about you. 

Breast feeding means that your hormones have not yet returned to 'normal'. You do have a new baby, young children and a new dog. I'm pretty sure you will be under some level of stress. All I'm trying to say is, hang in there if possible. Until you can return your hormones to normal and give your doctor a chance to treat you completely, you really wont know if this is a temporary or long term problem.

:hug:


----------



## JoJo

ceriwyn said:


> Bought a filtrete FAP03 this morning from argos, may help. spoke to pip's vet who said give it a bit of time and that his wife was terrible with cat allergies and it eventually passed.
> will let you all know if i feel any benefit from it. EVERYTHING CROSSED


I hope this works for you Ceri  

Please keep us posted .. we will all support you and offer help where we can xxx


----------



## ceriwyn

nothing has worked. i give up.
please be truthfull would it be cruel to buy another cp and have them live together in a playhouse 10 x 8 with lots of toys & straw with access to 30 x 20 ft garden and lots of loves/walks from my husband & kids. 
before any one jumps down my throat, she is not going back to the breeder for personal reasons that i am not willing to talk about on a public forum, so i have put her back on 2 sites, if i cant keep her with another cp then she is not going to a breeder only a loving family.


----------



## flounder_1

I'm so sorry that you are still having a reaction to your puppy  Cockapoos are such sociable, people friendly dogs that I think it would be kinder for her to go to another loving family. I know that will be hard for you but I really think that would be the best thing for her. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## JoJo

Ceri don't be hard on yourself please.. you have tried and we all can see that 

We won't judge you at all ... xxx


----------



## Mogdog

So sorry to hear you are still suffering. I am sure hormones and allergies are inter-related. Maybe it would be best to rehome puppy ... I agree with Janet that cockapoos like to be around people so living in the playhouse wouldn't really suit them.

I don't think it means you can never have a dog ... in the future sometime (when hormones are back to normal) you could try again. I don't mean get another puppy ... I mean visit a breeder, spend time with an adult dog they have, see if you react the same then. There are other low-allergen dog around other than the cockapoo.

I know it's disappointing but you have tried your best and your family can see that. All the best xx


----------



## ceriwyn

pip on the beach today, not really listening to the boss LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AlwAe84LT0


----------



## JoJo

Lovely video .. she reminds me of Honey .. cute .. runs in circles and listens to the boss lol xxxx


----------



## wellerfeller

She is gorgeous!!!!! Love the way she stays near but also does exactly what she wants


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

She is such a gorgeous dog!  & very obedient  bless her  x


----------



## Mogdog

Pip is just lovely.  x


----------



## colpa110

Pip is gorgeous , I can see why this has caused so much upset x


----------



## Nadhak

Oh she is adorable - I love it when Poo's get the Zoomies - she is really enjoying herself!
I really feel for you but watching that clip there will be a queue of loving homes waiting for her. Good luck with everything x


----------



## pixie

Hi Ceriwyn,Pip is gorgeous,dont feel bad if you choose to rehome her,this is something that is beyond your control,you have tried your hardest and wouldnt have known before you got her that you would react so badI feel so sad for you all,but your health is whats most important and that you feel well enough to look after your babies.If you decide to rehome her im sure you will finda loving home for Pip,thinking of you. Becky x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Ceri, Pip is a lovely puppy, I can completely understand how heartbreaking it would be to let her go now. I do hope that you are able to find the right solution for you and your young family. :hug:


----------



## Turi

Wonderful video, she looks like so much fun. I'm so sorry you've had to go through all this - I was keeping everything crossed that you would find a way to be able to keep her. 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Pip is adorable, what a heartbreak 

Honest answer, it will be better for her to be rehomed her with a loving family. Cockapoos are just too people orientated for your other option. Sorry hno:

At least if she is not going back to the breeder you will get to choose who she goes too. My heart goes out to you and your family :hug:


----------



## Lilies

Hope things work out and you can find a lovely home for her... it has to be the right option for the moment, the video is great though what a cute dog..... she doesnt look that curly in the video so she might be less poodle than you had hoped for


----------



## ceriwyn

Lilies said:


> Hope things work out and you can find a lovely home for her... it has to be the right option for the moment, the video is great though what a cute dog..... she doesnt look that curly in the video so she might be less poodle than you had hoped for


We had her groomed, well she had a grade 4 from a trained groomer to see if that made a difference to my allergy, her coat is more wavy when its longer.
We are advertising her now as nothing has worked and its not fair on anyone, we hope to find her a nice,loving home that she deserves, many thanks ceri


----------



## ceriwyn

went to see my nurse practitioner today (much more time for me than gp) she has changed my inhalers and the good news is that if i dont improve, the nurse practitioner is going to have her 

I know her family well, brother and parents, she also has a male labrador (snipped) so happy days.

thanks for all your help and advice, i now know 100% that pip will be loved like she deserves to be as this lady is 100% genuine and LOVES COCKAPOOS, she nearly fainted when i told her i had a poo...


----------



## JoJo

Great news for Pip and of course you Ceri ... xxx

Although I know there will be one sad Pip fan on here .. but I know we will all just be thrilled for some positive news .. your inhaler may work, and if not Pip is going to a lovely new owner ... 

Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

Thats great news!!! So glad you have found a solution. x


----------



## colpa110

Hey ceri, I'm really pleased you are getting some well deserved help, I really hope it makes the difference and you get to keep the gorgeous pip. All through this it was only my intention to give your lovely little dog a good home if you were not able to keep her.
I hope i did not add to your stress with all my questions etc...It's great that you have a plan 'b' that you are happy with if your allergies do not improve. I just couldn't take the risk of taking another dog on without knowing any potential health risks - I'm sure you understand. Wishing you all the best. Colin x


----------



## Mogdog

Great news Ceri, so glad you have a solution ... well done for holding out for a home for Pip that you are 100% happy with.


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Hey ceri, I'm really pleased you are getting some well deserved help, I really hope it makes the difference and you get to keep the gorgeous pip. All through this it was only my intention to give your lovely little dog a good home if you were not able to keep her.
> I hope i did not add to your stress with all my questions etc...It's great that you have a plan 'b' that you are happy with if your allergies do not improve. I just couldn't take the risk of taking another dog on without knowing any potential health risks - I'm sure you understand. Wishing you all the best. Colin x


Colin I know you would have given Pip a lovely forever home, thats for sure, but I am also sure Ceri understands your questions and concerns. At least it has got you thinking about number 2 cockapoo now Colin   he he he xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Lovely news. Xx


----------



## ceriwyn

no problem Colin, you seem like a really nice person, but ive known Sister sam for years, my husband knew her brother and parents even before i met him and they are animal mad. when she said she wanted her if things dont work out for us, it was like a 100 ton weight had been lifted off us.


----------



## colpa110

JoJo said:


> Colin I know you would have given Pip a lovely forever home, thats for sure, but I am also sure Ceri understands your questions and concerns. At least it has got you thinking about number 2 cockapoo now Colin   he he he xxx


Have to admit to feeling a little sad but am genuinely pleased for ceri but most importantly pip. I'm in no rush to get a second ,it's just that pip for some reason got under my skin ...not sure why...perhaps it's because she is so like Betty ..might have to wait one day for a mojo puppy!


----------



## MillieDog

Hope your new inhalers work. Did she give you Seravent or similar, I find it fab.

I think knowing that Pip will go to a loving home if things don't work out may well help your asthma out, funnily enough.

Do keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## colpa110

ceriwyn said:


> no problem Colin, you seem like a really nice person, but ive known Sister sam for years, my husband knew her brother and parents even before i met him and they are animal mad. when she said she wanted her if things dont work out for us, it was like a 100 ton weight had been lifted off us.


I'm can imagine...I know you have only wanted what is best for pip and if she is rehomed locally you may still get to see her even if you can't keep her....
Hope you allergy improves quickly and you can start to feel better and enjoy family life xx


----------



## JoJo

colpa110 said:


> Have to admit to feeling a little sad but am genuinely pleased for ceri but most importantly pip. I'm in no rush to get a second ,it's just that pip for some reason got under my skin ...not sure why...perhaps it's because she is so like Betty ..might have to wait one day for a mojo puppy!


I totally understand .. I am quite taken with Pip too .. she is a lovely looking Cockapoo ...  Ahh that's so nice xx


----------



## mum2bobs

ceriwyn said:


> nothing has worked. i give up.
> please be truthfull would it be cruel to buy another cp and have them live together in a playhouse 10 x 8 with lots of toys & straw with access to 30 x 20 ft garden and lots of loves/walks from my husband & kids.
> before any one jumps down my throat, she is not going back to the breeder for personal reasons that i am not willing to talk about on a public forum, so i have put her back on 2 sites, if i cant keep her with another cp then she is not going to a breeder only a loving family.


To be honest, yes, I think it would be cruel.

Cockerpoo's are not meant for outside living in my opinion. They get cold very easily - mine was shivering downstairs in the living room this morning and the bad weather hasn't even settled in yet.

I feel sorry for your situation, and you obviously want the best for your dog. I hope you manage to find a good home for her.

EDIT - Sorry, I have just read some of the posts I had missed and it seems you have a new home sorted for her - I am so glad for you, it is a horrible situation for you. I hope it all works out well for you.


----------

